# Homes R Us Abu Dhabi?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

Just wondering if someone can tell me how to find Homes R Us in Abu Dhabi? Need to check out their sale - the Dubai branch isn't having one at the moment but has assured me the Abu Dhabi store will still deliver to Dubai.

I've done a quick search on google and the shop appears to be in the Madinat Zayed Shopping Mall - but for the life of me I cannot find a map and I'm not familiar with Abu Dhabi - so if someone could give me directions that would be great. 

Thanks

KP


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if someone can tell me how to find Homes R Us in Abu Dhabi? Need to check out their sale - the Dubai branch isn't having one at the moment but has assured me the Abu Dhabi store will still deliver to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Why go to Abu Dhabi when you have a new Homes R Us in Dubai. please click the link below:
Homes r Us opens its biggest store at Arabian Center in Mirdif | Homes r Us


----------

